# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Can a non US citizen own a gun after recieving a green card?

## constitutional

I have a green card, or known as permanent resident. I'll be becoming a U.S. citizen in just few more years.

Please don't reply saying "I hope not" or "why the hell do you need a gun, you are not a U.S. citizen."

I'm concerned because of the possible dire economic situation that is currently forming here in U.S. It's for protection.

Just a question.

----------


## ChickenHawk

There are alien firearm permits. I don't know much about them except that they exist and you don't need one if you are a Canadian.

----------


## bbachtung

According to the ATF, you can legally purchase and own a firearm (so long as you are otherwise qualified) if you are a green card holder:




> (R7) I have a "green card" and have lived in Texas for several years. Am I prohibited from purchasing firearms and ammunition from an FFL in Texas? 
> 
> As long as you are not otherwise prohibited from purchasing or possessing firearms and ammunition (for example, a felon), Federal law does not prohibit you from purchasing or possessing firearms or ammunition. However, you will need to put your alien number or admission number on the Form 4473 and provide the FFL with documentation establishing you have resided in Texas for more than 90 consecutive days preceding the transaction. Moreover, you must make sure there are no State or local restrictions on such a purchase.


http://www.atf.gov/firearms/faq/faq2.htm#r7

----------


## SWATH

yes

----------


## Kingfisher

Different states have different laws.

----------


## OddballAZ

Under Federal law yes.

I know here in AZ you have to be a US citizen to get a CCW permit, but not to buy a gun. You just have to be legal resident to buy one.

----------


## Fields

///

----------


## MrTudo

In Florida, yes.

----------


## piotr1

bump

----------


## Dequeant

Absolutely, and they can even attain concealed weapons permits (also in florida).

Just ask my beautiful (heavily armed) Turkish wife!

----------


## jonahtrainer

> I have a green card, or known as permanent resident. I'll be becoming a U.S. citizen in just few more years.


Why would you want to become a US citizen?  Are you crazy?  People are spending fortunes getting out of here .... and anyone still coming here is a little late to the party and all that is left are crumbs .... which will soon be gone.

----------


## qednick

> I have a green card, or known as permanent resident. I'll be becoming a U.S. citizen in just few more years.
> 
> Please don't reply saying "I hope not" or "why the hell do you need a gun, you are not a U.S. citizen."
> 
> I'm concerned because of the possible dire economic situation that is currently forming here in U.S. It's for protection.
> 
> Just a question.


*Absolutely Yes!* I am a green card holder and have purchased firearms a few times. You just need to have the last 3 months worth of utility bills (or your lease agreement) showing your name and current address to prove you've lived there for at least 90 days. Also, when filling out the form, there's a list of questions at the bottom of page 1. One of the questions asks if you're a legal non-immigrant. Don't make the mistake I always do and say "yes" to it. You're not a "non"-immigrant when you have a green card. 




> Why would you want to become a US citizen?  Are you crazy?  People are spending fortunes getting out of here .... and anyone still coming here is a little late to the party and all that is left are crumbs .... which will soon be gone.


So he can *vote* for Ron Paul.   Also, many countries have dual citizenship relationship with the US.

----------


## OddballAZ

> Why would you want to become a US citizen?  Are you crazy?  People are spending fortunes getting out of here .... and anyone still coming here is a little late to the party and all that is left are crumbs .... which will soon be gone.


I live 50 miles from the border with Mexico. Traffic is one way and thats coming IN to the US, not leaving.

----------


## h00ligan

> Under Federal law yes.
> 
> I know here in AZ you have to be a US citizen to get a CCW permit, but not to buy a gun. You just have to be legal resident to buy one.


Actually that's not true.  Arizona is one of the few states that allows a Greencard holder to obtain a CCW.

From ARS 13-3112




> E. The department of public safety shall issue a permit to an applicant who meets all of the following conditions:
> 
> 1. Is a resident of this state or a United States citizen.


Just a heads up in case others ask you!

----------


## maeqFREEDOMfree

> Actually that's not true.  Arizona is one of the few states that allows a Greencard holder to obtain a CCW.
> 
> From ARS 13-3112
> 
> 
> 
> Just a heads up in case others ask you!


welcome

----------


## h00ligan

Thanks, it's silly it took me so long to find this place, i've been doing the meetup.com thing and for some reason never thought to find the forum instead, lol.  Fwiw, i'll be testing that CCW theory in about a month - I'm an expat who bought a private sale firearm and looking to get a ccw, which is why i had the answer to this question!  

Gotta love Arizona's relatively fair gun law.  On a side note the local member based gun range is comping me a machine gun rental on my birthday.. heh.

----------

